# Cahuzacara Lucerito de Oro ‘Bullion’



## Erythrone (Apr 5, 2014)

_Cahuzacara_ Lucerito de Oro ‘Bullion’. The blooms will be darker in a few days.


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 5, 2014)

Sorry for the title... can anybody change it by removing the I an/I?


----------



## NYEric (Apr 5, 2014)

Interesting, thx for sharing.


----------



## bullsie (Apr 5, 2014)

Beautiful! What is Cahuzacara?


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 5, 2014)

Erythrone said:


> Sorry for the title... can anybody change it by removing the I an/I?


Done.

Sweet flower. Please post a photo when the flowers darken. I like the color now, and it will be interesting to see how they change.


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 6, 2014)

Some sort of EpiCatt I think.
Nice cheery flower.


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 6, 2014)

It was a Brassolaeliocattleya....

Cahuzacara is (B x C x Gur x Rl)

Brassavola, Cattleya, Guarianthe and Rhyncholaelia


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 6, 2014)

SlipperFan said:


> Done.



Thanks Dot!


----------



## bullsie (Apr 6, 2014)

I love when I know what it is! Thanks for clarifying the name.


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 7, 2014)

Where do the spots come from?
Cant work it out from the parentage.


----------



## Ghosthunt64 (Apr 7, 2014)

For some reason the name suits it perfectly; and I love the colors. And the flowers are round, but without being flawless circles. Fantastic.


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 7, 2014)

Ozpaph said:


> Where do the spots come from?
> Cant work it out from the parentage.




I think the spots are from Guarianthe aurantiaca


----------



## PaphMadMan (Apr 7, 2014)

Guarianthe aurantiaca may contribute to spotting I suppose, but it really looks very much like the always spotted Bc. Richard Mueller parent (B. nodosa x C. milleri), which also accounts for the color-change flowers.


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 7, 2014)

You are right PaphMadMan. I just took a look at some pictures of Bc. Richard Mueller. The plants of that grex bear spotted flowers. But I don't understand why they are spotted since B. nodosa and C. milleri are not. Genetics is sometimes so diffucult to undersand!


----------



## PaphMadMan (Apr 7, 2014)

Erythrone said:


> You are right PaphMadMan. I just took a look at some pictures of Bc. Richard Mueller. The plants of that grex bear spotted flowers. But I don't understand why they are spotted since B. nodosa and C. milleri are not. Genetics is sometimes so diffucult to undersand!



I think if you look at enough close-ups of Brassavola nodosa flowers you will see some clones have a little spotting in the throat, or from the side you may see spotting on the sides of the lip near the base, way back from the heart shaped end of the lip. And if you look at nodosa hybrids you will find a lot of spotted or otherwise patterned lips when the other parent has a solid color lip. The genes for spotting are there, just not evident in a flower where color is suppressed to give a white flower for nocturnal pollinators. When the other parent brings color into the mix the party starts.


----------



## eteson (Apr 7, 2014)

Totally agree with you. nodosa primary hybrids are very often spotted.


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 8, 2014)

Thanks, all. Great explanation for the spotting. I never realized nodosa had some spotting.


----------



## Carkin (Apr 8, 2014)

Love it!!! I have this one too! But as usual it still hasn't bloomed for me


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 8, 2014)

PaphMadMan said:


> I think if you look at enough close-ups of Brassavola nodosa flowers you will see some clones have a little spotting in the throat, or from the side you may see spotting on the sides of the lip near the base, way back from the heart shaped end of the lip. And if you look at nodosa hybrids you will find a lot of spotted or otherwise patterned lips when the other parent has a solid color lip. The genes for spotting are there, just not evident in a flower where color is suppressed to give a white flower for nocturnal pollinators. When the other parent brings color into the mix the party starts.



Thanks for the explanation!


----------



## Erythrone (May 3, 2014)

Update


----------



## Carkin (May 3, 2014)

Beautiful!!! I don't know what I'm doing wrong with mine...it's BS and it has grown lots of roots and healthy pseudobulbs but no blooms!


----------



## limuhead (May 3, 2014)

Erythrone said:


> It was a Brassolaeliocattleya....
> 
> Cahuzacara is (B x C x Gur x Rl)
> 
> Brassavola, Cattleya, Guarianthe and Rhyncholaelia



Actually IS a Blc. Not buying all that change of genera BS myself...


----------



## limuhead (May 3, 2014)

limuhead said:


> Actually IS a Blc. Not buying all that change of genera BS myself...



If you really want to get back to basics it's a Bc. Brassavola x Cattleya...


----------



## Erythrone (May 4, 2014)

Carkin said:


> Beautiful!!! I don't know what I'm doing wrong with mine...it's BS and it has grown lots of roots and healthy pseudobulbs but no blooms!



Maybe not enough light?


----------



## Carkin (May 4, 2014)

Erythrone said:


> Maybe not enough light?




Yeah, I was thinking that too, so last month I moved it to right in front of my Southern window. I guess time will tell. At least the leaves haven't burned yet!


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 1, 2014)

Cahuzacara (Brassolaeliocattleya) Lucerito de Oro 'Bullion'web by Erythrone, on Flickr


----------



## Migrant13 (Nov 1, 2014)

Nice one.


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 1, 2014)

great colour


----------



## Carkin (Nov 1, 2014)

Beautiful pic! Thanks to your suggestion of more light I finally got blooms on mine this year too.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 1, 2014)

Love that color.

Love the new genus names, too...Not!!!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 1, 2014)

Nice again!


----------



## ALToronto (Nov 6, 2014)

I have one too - and it's Lucento de Oro, not lucerito. I find it very odd how the intense colour develops about a week after the flowers open.


----------



## PaphMadMan (Nov 7, 2014)

ALToronto said:


> I have one too - and it's Lucento de Oro, not lucerito. I find it very odd how the intense colour develops about a week after the flowers open.



No, Lucerito de Oro is correct.

Lucento is seen commonly enough that OrchidWiz cross-references it, but it isn't right.


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 7, 2014)

I am with PaphMadMan. It is registered as Lucerito de Oro. ALToronto, if you got a plant from Cloud's Orchids, it is just mislabelled... mine was!


----------



## Carkin (Nov 7, 2014)

Erythrone said:


> I am with PaphMadMan. It is registered as Lucerito de Oro. ALToronto, if you got a plant from Cloud's Orchids, it is just mislabelled... mine was!




Same with mine.


----------



## ALToronto (Nov 7, 2014)

Wow, it isn't like Claudio to get the name wrong! Yes, I got it from Cloud's.


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 7, 2014)

What? Every one has one but me, it seems........................


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 7, 2014)

Ozpaph said:


> What? Every one has one but me, it seems........................



Everyone in CANADA, has one !oke:oke:


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 7, 2014)

ALToronto said:


> Wow, it isn't like Claudio to get the name wrong! Yes, I got it from Cloud's.



You are right ! So this proves he is a human


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 9, 2014)

Or just bought from someone who made a typo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

